
Show HN: A decentralized insurance vehicle on an Ethereum blockchain - luisivan
https://provident.one
======
luisivan
Hey there!

We just open sourced a set of Ethereum contracts for anyone to freely provide,
consume and invest in transparent and fair insurance vehicles.

Insurance can get really bureaucratic and opaque; using Ethereum, bureaucracy
is nonexistent, and everything is transparent. No individual party has control
over the funds, or can withdraw all its money at any time.

We want Provident One to be a community driven effort to create and
standardize a set of Solidity contracts that anyone in the world can use to
create insurance vehicles that are more transparent, fair and free.

Thanks!

